# php news für wap (WML) verfügbar machen



## Zest (5. Mai 2005)

Hoffe das ich hier im richtigen Forum bin.

Also ich habe folgendes:
Die news.php liest die letzten paar Forenbeiträge über die Datenbank aus und zeigt sie an.
Soweit funktioniert das.

Um eine kleine info Seite zu machen hab ich die news.php in einem inlineframe in ein html eingebunden. Das funktioniert soweit auch.

Was ich jetzt machen möchte, ist eine Seite in WLM-Format, welche die letzten 2 oder 5 Beiträge aus der news.php ausliest und anzeigt. Es könnte auch direkt aus der Datenbank die letzten Beiträge ausgelesen werden.
Die Grundbefehle für WAP-Seiten zu erstellen kenn ich und hab auch schon eine kleine Seite erstellt.
Leider weis ich nicht wie man jetzt sowas realisieren könnte.
Wüsste jemand einen Code oder sonst was man da machen könnte?

Wollte eigentlich zuerst das Forum Wapfähig machen, sah aber das es wohl ein enormer aufwand wäre. Von daher wollt ich jetzt mindestens die letzten Beiträge anzeigen lassen.

Edit:// hab es hinbekommen.


----------

